# Eigenen Fischteich anlegen (50qm)



## Squall_F (13. August 2009)

So, mein erster Post in diesem Forum und da will ich mich mal grob vorstellen.
Heiße Timo, bin 25 Jahre alt und wohne im mehr oder weniger schönen Bocholt in NRW.

Seit Jahren plane ich schon einen etwas größeren Gartenteich zur Fisch"mast" anzulegen. Platz ist genug vorhanden, bei meinen Eltern stehen .... ka, ein paar Hektar zur Verfügung. Die will ich vorerst natürlich nicht komplett umbuddeln |supergri, sondern einen Teich von 5x10 Metern anlegen.
Mein Vater überlegt schon lange, was er mit der ehemaligen Pferdewiese anstellen soll und der werd ich mich mal ganz nett anbieten.
Um ihm nicht ganz unvorbereitet diesen Vorschlag zu machen, muss ich jetzt mal hier eure Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen.
Ich hab nen Haufen Fragen und werd die einfach mal durchnummeriert stellen.

1. Wie tief muss der Teich sein? Ich dachte so an 1,5m. Tiefer wäre auch ok, nur mehr Arbeit, da ich selber buddeln werde.

2. Wie sind die rechtlichen Aspekte? Es ist Privatgrund und ich zapfe keinen Bach an.

3. Kann der Teich alleine mit Grundwasser überleben? Ich weiß das wir als Kinder im Sommer immer Löcher gebuddelt haben und schnell ans Grundwasser gestossen sind. Zudem steht jeden Herbst das Umland unter Wasser. Ich werd morgen mal bei meinen Eltern vorbei schauen und ein Loch graben.

4. Welche Wasserbelastungen stellen sich aufgrund der Landwirtschaft rundherum ein?

5.Welche Methoden eignen sich zur Filterrung? In meinem Kopf spukt die Idee eines Aussenfilters mit 2 Kammern herum. In einer grober Kies, in der anderen feiner Sand. Dadurch leite ich mittels einer Pumpe das Wasser und leite es dann oberhalb des Wasserspiegels wieder ein, so dass zugleich etwas Sauerstoff ins Wasser abgegeben wird.

6. Welche Fische eignen sich für den Besatz und in welcher Menge? Forellen wären zwar nett, aber sind wohl utopisch. Wichtig wäre mir ein besonders schmackhafter Fisch, da ich den Teich als Mastbecken im kleinen Rahmen verwenden möchte und mit den Fischen Freunde und Verwandte beglücken will. Wenn es gut läuft ist irgendwann auch eine Ausweitung möglich, aber das soll nicht Thema dieses Threads sein.

7. In welchem Umfang und in welcher Form muss ich füttern?
Bei Raubfischen wäre sicherlich ein zweiter, kleinerer Teich mit Futterfischen sinnig.

8. Wie und wie oft fische ich ab? Ein Netz wäre natürlich die beste Möglichkeit, wo bekommt man sowas und zu welchen Preisen?

9. Kennt ihr eine Fischzucht in NRW, wo ich den Besatz bekommen könnte? Und wie transportiert ihr diese Mengen?

So, das ist es erstmal gewesen, ich freu mich auf eure Antworten.
Und bitte bedenkt, ich habe mit Fischhaltung keinerlei Erfahrung außerhalb des Aquariums, deshalb hör ich mich hier ja um.


----------



## nate_s_gr8 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Eigenen Fischteich anlegen (50qm)*

Hallo Timo,
  auch mein erster Post hier und der ist gleich negativer Natur.

  Mit deinen Maßen kommst du auf 75m³ das heißt laut Faustregel brauchst du 7,5m³ Filtervolumen!  
  Wenn du stark Füttern willst erst recht, wenn du nicht die Möglichkeit hast einen Bach anzuzapfen schlag dir das ganze
  lieber gleich wieder aus dem Kopf. Du schreibst das um das Grundstück herum starke Landwirtschaft betrieben wird das 
  macht die Grundwassernutzung nicht besser.
  Schlaf lieber noch mal drüber ob es nicht eine andere Lösung gibt.
  MfG


----------



## Squall_F (13. August 2009)

*AW: Eigenen Fischteich anlegen (50qm)*

Naja, stark füttern hängt auch immer von der Besatzmenge ab, da würde ich mich ja durchaus einschränken, weil das Ganze eher als Test und Hobby gedacht ist. Die landwirtschaftliche Nutzung ist normal, d.h. einmal im Jahr wird mit Gülle gedüngt. Die Wasserqualität muss in Ordnung sein, da wir das Wasser direkt entnehmen und ohne Klärung als Trinkwasser verwenden. Ich kenne nicht die genauen Werte, aber mein Vater lässt es regelmäßig testen. 
Ich weiß nur das es einen recht hohen Kalkgehalt hat.
In der Nachbarschaft (max. 500m Luftlinie) gibt es auch seit mehr als 25 Jahren einen See, in dem sich putzmuntere Fische tummeln.


----------



## nate_s_gr8 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Eigenen Fischteich anlegen (50qm)*

Hast ja schon richtig geschrieben das es den See in der Nachbarschaft schon seit 25 Jahren gibt das würde heißen das, das Ökosystem in dem See funktioniert.
  Da du deinen Teich neu anlegst wird es dieses Jahr wohl eher nichts mit Öko geschweige denn System.

  In dem Thread zeigt her eure Gartenteiche sind schöne Kunstteiche da kannst du dir sicherlich das ein oder andere abschauen und fängst erstmal klein an
  ich würde dir für den Anfang zu ca. 15m³ bei einer Tiefe von 1,40m raten. Da machste dann viele Pflanzen rein und am anfangs nicht zu viele Fische.
  15m³ Teich würden übrigens für 11! Karpfen reichen da kannst du und deine Familie schön essen.


----------



## Squall_F (13. August 2009)

*AW: Eigenen Fischteich anlegen (50qm)*



> Da du deinen Teich neu anlegst wird es dieses Jahr wohl eher nichts mit Öko geschweige denn System.



Das ist nicht das Problem. Ich würde mit dem Teichbau in diesem Herbst beginnen und dann den ersten Besatz fürs Frühjahr einplanen. Zeit ist also vorhanden.

Einen Kunstteich wollte ich mir nicht zulegen, der geht durch die Folie schnell ins Geld und ist doch nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Es wäre mir wichtig einen Teich zu haben, der eine halbwegs annehmbare Größe hat und der durch Grundwasser gespeist wird. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?

Und habt ihr noch Tips zu den anderen Fragen?


----------



## victor-7 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Eigenen Fischteich anlegen (50qm)*



Squall_F schrieb:


> Die landwirtschaftliche Nutzung ist normal, d.h. einmal im Jahr wird mit Gülle gedüngt.


  |bigeyes wir güllen unsere Felder durchschnittlich 3 mal im monat ? Aber die Gülle, keine Sorge kommt meist nicht so schnell ans Grundwasser da die Pflanzen es ja auch verarbeiten.


----------



## Squall_F (14. August 2009)

*AW: Eigenen Fischteich anlegen (50qm)*

3 mal im Monat? Und wann wächst da was? Hierzulande wird gegüllt, dann untergepflügt und ausgesäht. Evtl. gibts im Herbst noch mal ne Ladung, wenn die Wintergerste drauf kommt.

Ich hab mich heute mal körperlich ertüchtigt und ein 1,5m tiefes Loche gebuddelt. In der Tiefe ist die Erde feucht, Wasser gabs noch nicht.
Hab dann mit einem Bohrer noch mal 30cm gebohrt, da sprudelte es dann. Der Boden besteht hauptsächlich aus Sand, der allerdings sehr fest gepresst ist.

Dann hab ich auch noch mal einen Blick in die Ergebnisse vom Wassertest geworfen:

pH-Wert: 7,5
Leitfähigkeit bei 20 °C: 505 µS/cm
Nitrat: 32 mg/L

Sagt euch das irgendwas?


----------



## Squall_F (17. August 2009)

*AW: Eigenen Fischteich anlegen (50qm)*

Hat jemand noch ein paar Antworten auf die anderen Fragen oder kann was mit den Werten anfangen, die ich gepostet hab?


----------



## archie01 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Eigenen Fischteich anlegen (50qm)*



Squall_F schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch ein paar Antworten auf die anderen Fragen oder kann was mit den Werten anfangen, die ich gepostet hab?



 Hallo  Das Bocholter Grundwasser hat eine hohe Grundhärte , ist aber an den meisten Stellen nicht schlecht . Ich sehe das etwas anders als meine Vorgänger und halte unsere Gegend durchaus zur Forellenmast geeignet.Schließlich gibt`s hier ja auch einige gewerbliche Betriebe, teilweise auch an Orten ohne natürlichen Zufluß.Du kannst halt auf eine Belüftung nicht verzichten und solltest mindestens 2 Meter Tiefe kalkulieren . Ein anderer Punkt ist , das der Graureiher bei uns sehr, sehr häufig vorkommt und der kann dir das Forellenvergnügen schnell verderben. Aber auch da gibt es Mittel und Wege. Also wenn du günstig einen Bagger ausleihen kannst , sollte dem Experiment nichts entgegen stehen , falls du vor hast , das von Hand zu machen , vergeß es , damit bekommst du kein vernünftiges Loch ausgehoben - zumal bei dem hohen Grundwasserstand nicht.  Gruß Archie  PS Habe sogar in meinem Gartenteich mal ein Dutzend Forellen hochgezogen , bei guter Filterung und Belüftung geht das durchaus....  Gruß Archie


----------

